# Guide Rod for the 92/96FS



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*I just picked up a new solid stainless steel guide rod from Steve Bedair. If you have a plastic or hollow steel one on yours now, it will be the best investment you can make. It not only looks GREAT, but it makes the slide cycle like butter.
Check out his website www.guiderod.com*


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry for the dumb question (newbie here), but what exactly will swapping out the factory guide rod for a solid stainless steel rod do?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Krab*, I'm not a new shooter, but I'll ask the same question. What's it _for_? It's not like the 92 series kicks hard - they are among the softest-shooting guns in their calibers. The 92/96 guns are already legendary for reliability.

So if we don't need the guide rod to reduce recoil or enhance reliability, why spend the money?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Roger that. If it works, don't fix it.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

It was a suggestion. Don't get it, keep what you have. For me, I love it.
People spend money to improve the function and looks of their guns everyday.
Sorry I suggested it.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

I was just interested on what the effect of replacing the stock guide rod with a stainless steel one would be. If anyone knows, I'd be grateful to hear it. This is a sincere request.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*I initially discovered the rod on the Beretta forum, one of the members was showing it off on a post so I looked for myself. On the 92/96FS, you will either end up with the plastic version, or the hollow steel one. 
First and foremost, It fits more precise than the stock ones. There is the possibility that the plastic version gives during cycling which will affect how smooth it will operate. This is an upgrade for looks as well. Most of us will spend money on new grips, hex head screws, and if you are discussing the 1911 platform, your children's college money. 
When I shoot my 96, the slide moves smooth as butter. the solid rod also adds just a bit of weight on the muzzle and for me, it feels more balanced. 
I would relate it to putting on a nice set of rims on your new car over the stock ones. This rod cost me $25 and that included priority mail shipping.
Just take a look for yourself. www.guiderod.com
*


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I personally don't feel that a "heavier" guide rod would make much difference on an already "heavy" firearm. This gun has proven itself time and time again so I just don't see any logical reason to change it. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------

